# Which brakes do I need for Ritchey Cross Breakaway



## Billrush (Mar 20, 2012)

I will use Shimano 105 6700 shifters on the bike.

The rear brake which came with the bike says Avid Shorty 6 
The front brake says 662a and nothing else.

I read elsewhere suggestions to use Mini V brakes and textro Rx5's. That road bike shifters don't have enough pull for cross brakes and the Mini V's needing less adjustment. Sorry for the newby questions

Thoughts and suggestions?


----------

